# Climber / Bucket Operator - Southern Vermont - Top Pay, Sign On Bonus & Relocation Assistance Up To $7,500



## 802climber (Sep 7, 2020)

SEEKING EXPERIENCED TREE CLIMBER / BUCKET OPERATOR - Jamaica, VT 05343

$3000 SIGN ON BONUS

Work on some of the nicest properties in Southern Vermont with some of the best equipment in the region. If we don’t have it we hire it in!

Work includes all aspects of arboriculture utilizing climbing, aerial lift, crane, and other equipment. Combination of removals, pruning, tree care/preservation, and woods work. Crane and/or GRCS experience a plus but not required. 

Three to five or more (3-5+) years of verifiable experience in residential tree care is required. We are looking for someone who is a “boss” with either climbing or bucket truck, but is able to do both at a production level. Every member of our crew also helps provide % meticulous cleanup of the job site. 

CDL is strongly preferred.

Certified Arborist is a plus. 

Full-time year-round work, or seasonal depending on your preference.

Must be age 21+ and must pass pre-employment drug screen and US DOT physical.

Starts at $25-$30 per hour depending on experience and qualifications. 

Benefits include: 
• $3000 SIGN ON BONUS
• Paid training and professional development
• Paid major holidays
• Direct deposit
• Uniforms
• Overall good treatment with a fun and safe work environment that focuses on quality over production
• Sena bluetooth comm systems, all consumables (climbing gear, PPE, boots, etc.) replaced by company. 

FOR MORE INFORMATION AND TO APPLY: 
Please visit our website and click employment all the way at the bottom of the page, for a full job description and application.

We are an equal opportunity employer and look forward to reviewing ALL applicants.

Feel free to message with any questions.

Thanks for your interest!


----------



## 802climber (Dec 5, 2020)

Position is still available

carrtree.com/employment


----------

